# Got my Kefir today! Now what?!



## baileybunch

Okay! My kefir came in the mail today (Thanks Christy!) and I read the "really thick kefir" post but I want to make sure I do this right! What do I do? How long will Kefir keep once it's done doing whatever it does?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Poor everything in the baggie into a qt jar, add enogh milk so that the jar is 3/4 full, set out at room temp for a 24-36hrs. Then you can strain it and start the process over or put the jar with the grains into the fridge for a few days or up to a week then strain, that's the thick way.

Kefir will last a long time. I have never had it go bad. I make it by the gallon and sometimes we don't drink it very quickly. I don't keep close track of it.

Christy


----------



## baileybunch

"Strain it" Okay, do I keep the fluid (milk or sour milk) after the kefir is strained? And what's in the strainer IS the Kefir, right? And that is what I add to a fresh jar of milk? Then I start over by leaving it out at room temp for 24-36 hours? Then refrigerate. I will have to read the other post about straining the thick Kefir.

Thank you. We will start our Kefir tomorrow with fresh milk!


----------



## Guest

Susie, I'm not sure if I understand your question. When you strain it the stuff left in the strainer are the Kefir grains. That is what turns the milk into kefir. Was the milk in your baggie thick when you got it? If so that was Kefir  If not it just didn't have enough time or it was too cold in transit. 

BTW it is best not to use a metal strainer because it will weaken your kefir grains, I use a green gold fish net that is just for my kefir. A lot of people find plastic strainer that work well too.

Christy


----------



## baileybunch

Thanks for the information about the metal strainer! That's a handy tip. The kefir in the baggie was thin and grainy and warm-ish when it arrived yesterday. What I wanted to know was after I pour the kefir into the jar and add more milk and then let it set for 24 hours and then strain, what do I do with the fluid that strains OUT of the kefir grains? Do I discard that? I read to use cold milk, so I can begin my process today! I'm waiting on my sanitized jar to dry. :biggrin


----------



## Guest

> what do I do with the fluid that strains OUT of the kefir grains? Do I discard that?


No, you drink it :biggrin That is the Kefir... The Kefir grains turn milk into kefir, the strained fluid. The kefir can be thin like buttermilk or thick like yogurt. Either way it is still good yummy kefir  The amount of grains left in the strainer will multiply, sometimes slowly, sometimes fast. Soon you will have enough to share 

So, you always have two things once you strain, the grains to make more kefir and the liquid kefir to eat.

Christy


----------



## Gabe

Hello everybody,
I have no luck with kefir. It always dies on me. I never got the drink thick like I can buy it in the store. I'm also missing the fizz. :/


----------



## baileybunch

OKAY! When I got the Kefir in the mail yesterday I was busy and unsure about what to do so I stuck it in the refrigerator. When I took it out to put it in the jar with the milk, it was all thick like pudding! SOOOOOOOO...I put it in the jar and added some milk and have it out on the counter! Right? Sorry to be a Kefir ignoramous moron! We just had such a terrible time last time that I want to do it right! Now for the drinking...I don't think we'll be able to take it "straight". :? I don't have a blender or any other such contraption. What do we do to make it ah, more palatable? :biggrin


----------



## Guest

Hey! We all are kefir newbies at the beginning :lol

The pudding... That was Kefir! You could have strained it before you added the milk  If it tastes tart when you strain it this time it will be because of that. No problem though, your kefir will forgive you! Just follow through and it will all be fine.

Want to make something really easy and yummy? Add a couple tablespoons of jam (I used raspberry and marmalade) with a little vanilla. It's like yogurt only better
:goat
Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

ah shoot... I got mine today and I thought I was supposed to strain it oops, now I know better...Thanks Christy....

Autumn


----------



## baileybunch

Okay, I got up this morning and my kefir/milk on counter looks like sour milk...it has separated. Is this okay? I gently shook the jar. This is where we got hung up last time. We just made sour milk. THANKS for the yummy recipe! We will try that! We have some awesome cherry, blackberry and peach jam! And I make my own vanilla extract! So, that will be a fantastic way to try it...after it passes through the sour milk stage. :?


----------



## Guest

It's fine! Refridgerate it for a day or two then strain. I usually catch mine before it separates, but no biggie! 

You jam and vanilla sound soooo good 

Christy


----------



## baileybunch

Before it separates?! Did I do something wrong? :/ Should I let it sit out until the 24 hours is up or put it up now? And that's not three flavors in one jam! It's three diffent flavors...no sugar added, all fruit! VERY good! :biggrin Sorry, I've just never had REAL Kefir before and want to make sure I'm not going to end up feeding my family sour milk!


----------



## Guest

You can put it in the fridge now  If you wait too long it might get too tart for you. I'll walk you through it, making it thick and not tart. Then you can play around with it. I have a costumer that never puts hers in the fridge. She likes it tart. It's all just a matter of preference :biggrin

Christy


----------



## Bella Star

I find that the more grains I have in the jar ,the faster the kefir thickens and is less tart , but there is less kefir made due to the amount of grain's in the jar. You can thin the sour taste down by adding plain milk to the strained kefir but it wont be thick like pudding or bought yogurt. Remember homemade yogurt is not as thick as store bought as the store bought has gelatin added .


----------



## baileybunch

It's really thick today! I forgot to look for a non-metal strainer at WM yesterday.  There was some "cheese" on the lid this morning so I "baby" tasted it. Very tart, almost like what sourdough starter might taste like? I haven't gotten the courage up to strain and try the Kefir yet. :blush I know. I need to. But first need to figure out how to strain it. It's thick and cream and clumpy! I think that's good! 

Now after I strain it, I don't rinse the grains (gelatinous globs)? I just put them in the jar and pour milk to fill the jar 3/4 and then begin again? When can I begin sharing my grains? How much do I give as a "starter" to someone else?

Thanks! This is so neat but I am such a baby! No courage!


----------



## Guest

You got is Susie! You can share your grains as they double in quantity :biggrin If you want it less tart leave it at room temp for less time! At least it is nice, creamy and thick 

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

Yep mine is really thick and creamy today. I am going to the store to get some frozen juice concentrates and frozen berries to make smoothie. I also have some Mexican vanilla, how much would I had to make it like vanilla Kefir. 

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Guest

It is really just a matter of taste Autumn, I use a couple drops for 8-10oz of kefir.

Christy


----------



## baileybunch

Can I use a mesh strainer if it's all stainless steel?


----------



## Guest

I don't think it will make a difference if you do it this time, but the rule of thumb is no metal.

Christy


----------



## baileybunch

We tried it! My daughter kept calling it "Mongolian Milk Beer"! :biggrin She's so funny. We don't have a blender so I don't think we had optimum flavor. We used blackberry jam and honey. It was tart and almost wine tasting with the bb jam! Interesting. I need a blender...a VITAMIX! :biggrin I'm holding out! But it worked. I strained it and started another batch, too. Those grains are FAT! Thanks again!


----------



## Guest

> My daughter kept calling it "Mongolian Milk Beer"!


 :rofl I have actually heard that before! I'm glad it's working for you :biggrin

Christy


----------



## prairiecomforts

This sounds really interesting! I think I might want to try it in the spring - where can you get the starter grains?


----------



## baileybunch

Christy sent me my grains.  My second batch is about ready! I still haven't gotten a good strainer though. This time I left it out but put it up in the refrigerator before it began to separate. It's nice and thick. Since I don't have any good mixing appliances, I just added my kefir to 1/2 of my bottle of Naked juice. Tasty!

I have another question. How much Kefir (grains) do I need per 3/4 of quart jar. When can I start sharing my kefir with my friends and how much do I give them?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I'd say about 1/4 cup? Maybe a little less...

Christy


----------



## Feral Nature

I leave mine til it separates and looks really really nasty. Then i eaither strain it and put the liquid in the fridge to cool and restart another jar with the grains OR I just put the whole jar of separated crud/grains in the fridge to cool and i strain it days later when i feel like it.

Like posted above, kefir is forgiving.

I don't worry about legnth of time or amount of separation or thickness or creaminess. I just make it haphazardly and drink it as it is. I will drink it warm and nasty straight from the jar. it is an aquaired taste but once you aquire it, there is no turning back.


----------

